# Judge this male-please



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
I would appreciate opinions on this male.
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1338731161.jpg
Thanks


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful color, slightly OHM, anal fin is just a touch too long. That's all I've got.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Im not an expert but his dorsal could be a tad bigger.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks,I am looking at a few on AB.
Mostly Chards fish and this one(which comes with a sibling female).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well as my imput for the male, I wouldn't breed him. His dorsal doesn't look right. It looks like its going at a slant when it's supposed to be like a round circle. As for the caudal, he is a rose tail and for one I don't breed rose tails because of how many excessive rays they produce. As for his anal fin, it's too long. You don't want the anal to be so long because about 75-80% of them will have anal fins that are too long.

If you're looking for a pair, I'd suggest you get them from a breeder who has a great history of quality fish or look at importing bettas. It can definitely be more expensive but worth it. Breeding fish like the male you posted will give you too much burden to handle and way too many flaws to fix.

I would suggest a different breeder than Chard for better quality bettas.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Chard has some good fish, just like every other breeder can't get perfect fish every time. It depends if your looking to just start breeding or if you've been breeding a long time. If your just going to start then yeah 15 bucks for a fish with a few flaws to practice with is fine. If you've been breeding a while then its purely up to you. If he has the colors you want you find a female to counteract the fins.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That male looks.... weird. Not something I'd breed.

Chard, though has produced some pretty fish in the past, and recently some nice bettas, his fish are still pet store fish quality as far as I know. I don't believe he's ever outcrossed into something quality. No offense to Chard.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

imo, if you're going to breed, strive for the best you possibly can from the start. that's one thing i've learned from talking with breeders like Mr. V.... 

US breeders Martinismommy and Bettascapes always have pretty fish. yeah, with Martinismommy you'll pay a pretty penny, but it's worth it. she always has beautiful bettas, and if i'm not mistaken they often win shows. :V

another thing, i don't think you should go for whatever cheap betta you can find to 'practice' with. if you're going to breed, then breed. there is no 'practice'. if that was the case, i'd have 'practiced' with what i have now, which is mostly beautiful, unique pet store bettas. most expensive out of them is my $5 walmart male, King Steve the blue crowntail. :I


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wasn't trying to diss chard or anything, but he does breed pet store fish and look at his fish. They look like pet store fish. The breeder might as well buy fish from pet stores. They are going to be overpaying for nothing. Yes his fish can be nice sometimes, but not breeding quality IMO.

And "practice" shouldn't really be used because breeding bettas is not a game.



lvandert said:


> Chard has some good fish, just like every other breeder can't get perfect fish every time. It depends if your looking to just start breeding or if you've been breeding a long time. If your just going to start then yeah 15 bucks for a fish with a few flaws to practice with is fine. If you've been breeding a while then its purely up to you. If he has the colors you want you find a female to counteract the fins.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ya im not a fan of chards fish, I ordered one once, and it had fin rot and a tumor, and died a month later...just my personal experience, he has had lots of happy customers if you look at his feedback


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the opnions!
I still have not made a choice.
Still looking.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like a nice OHM to me.

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I really liked that boy :/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He would be a greatest, just not breeding quality.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Most AB bettas arent very nice IMO. Very few catch my eye.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Same. We should set up an auction site where there are minimum conformation requirements. xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That would be much better for the people looking for actual quality fish rather than the average "He/She looks so pretty, so he/she must be nice quality."


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He isn't show quality but a good specimen non the less.
His main problem is excessive branching but very small/narrow webbing, making his fins curl like that. Further his dorsal is leaning back when it should lean forward.
But he does have good general body form. He has balanced fins sizes and I love his ventral - wide blade shape.

If you do work with such a form - do not breed to a sibling. Get a female with less ray but wide webbing. Try to work on making the fins straight and firm. Then cross to a double tail with long front ray dorsal. 

It's more work but you can get good offspring from him. If there is something better, I suggest buying a different fish and get your moneys worth.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok,
here are the 2 I decided on
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1338916977.jpg


http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1339040148.jpg
Also getting females for both.
They are what I am looking for,I try to get nice HMs that you can not find around here,believe me the ones here at Petco,Petsmart,Walmart,and the 1 petstore that carries Bettas have really crappy Bettas!!!!
I belong to an Aquarium Society and there are very few Bettas at the auctions,and the ones that are there aren't all that great,don't know why.
There were only 2 at our Spring Auction,so with these and the ones i already have I can take some decent ones to our auctions.
I also rent a table at our local Flea-Market(when the weather is nice)and sell them there.
I have a CT spawn ready to go in a few months.
So,let me know about these 2,I did not post pics of the females because I don't have any.
I also got a couple of nice females last week from BasementBettas,Hms.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like em. Good symmetry and body on both. Rough edges but that can be cleaned up.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool-coming from you that means alot!!!
The other one,the more I looked at,the more I was drifting away from it!!
It is easy to get caught up in the first look!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The first male butterfly looks like the better candidate for a breeder. Nice choices. The second dragon male is nice as well, even if the dorsal is a bit jagged. It can be fixed later down the line.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

IMO, you have a good eye. The first male is my favorite, of course I love the butterfly pattern! You know that comes from marble, right?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

No,I did not know that.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

When you breed butterflies, you will get some marbles in the fry.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool,that would be nice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, very true, but not always. They will always carry the marble gene, but in every spawn, you won't see a marble.

Though what I've noticed is that when you see a butterfly that the inner color looks like it's dripping paint past the white butterfly line:

Like this:










Or this:









The marble is bound to show itself in the nest spawn or so.



tpocicat said:


> When you breed butterflies, you will get some marbles in the fry.


----------

